# 2nd Annual Pittsburgh Kenpo Training Camp



## True2Kenpo (Sep 30, 2002)

Fellow Martial Artists-

The United Parker's Kenpo Club at the University of Pittsburgh is proud to announce the 2nd Annual Pittsburgh Kenpo Training Camp featuring Mr. Gary Ronemus on October 19th, 2002.

This camp will include two particular sessions.  The first session will be on "Basic Self-Defense and the Kenpo Keychain".  It will run from 1:30 to 3pm.  Each participate will receive a free manual and Kenpo Keychain.

The second session will be on "Advanced Kenpo Principles and Techniques".  It will run from 4 to 6pm.

The cost of both seminars is $20.00, or one for $10.00.

Don't miss out on this rare opportunity to train with Mr. Gary Ronemus.  Be ready for an exciting and informative look into the Kenpo system.  See you on the mat!

For more information, please contact Joshua Ryer at-

True2Kenpo@aol.com 

Or visit the UPK Website at-

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2002)

Where are you specifically located?  I'm somewhat familiar with
Pittsburgh, I used to live in Mon Valley.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> 
> *Fellow Martial Artists-
> 
> ...



A Showing from Mountaineer Martial Arts will be there Josh 

Tess


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Where are you specifically located?  I'm somewhat familiar with
> Pittsburgh, I used to live in Mon Valley. *



Kirk,

Good day sir!  The camp is being held in the Trees Hall facility at the University of Pittsburgh Main Campus.  The campus is located right outside of the city of Pittsburgh in an area known as Oakland.

If you need any further directions, please feel free to e-mail me at True2Kenpo@aol.com

Good journey!

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2002)

51 to 885 through hazelwood, about an hour's drive.

If only I'd had more notice, I'd try to make it.  Bummer, I was 
thinking that if I could move back, your school is where I'd
end up training .. the hour drive would be a bit of a pain, but
you're pretty much the only EPAK guy around, huh?


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 1, 2002)

Kirk,

I do believe we are the only Kenpo school in the area teaching the Parker System.  I know the hour drive seems a bit of a pain, but we could work something out if you are interested.

I feel that if someone is willing to learn Kenpo, I will do my best to make it happen.

I know the notice was alittle quick, but it would be great to meet you at the camp.  You will also get the chance to meet my instructor as well and see what we are all about.  If not, we also have a one-day camp coming up in November with Mr. John Ward from Ireland.  The date is Nov. 3rd.

Just let me know.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *51 to 885 through hazelwood, about an hour's drive.
> 
> ...




Hey Kirk, I have to drive a 1/2 hour each way out of denver to get to study kenpo.  Well worth it though for the quality instructon.





:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I wasn't necessarily complaining about the drive.  But I'm a Texan
and when I was living up there, an  hour drive normally was a
2 hour drive in the winter time!


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 1, 2002)

I didn't think you were complaining just felt like tossing my distance drive out there. I've never been to PA, but I can imagine the snow they get in the winter.

Since I just started at this school in Jan. and we had a mild winter I havn't had to drive in too much snow at all.

What are winters like in Texas? Cold? Wet? Lots of bull slinging :rofl: :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I didn't think you were complaining just felt like tossing my distance drive out there. I've never been to PA, but I can imagine the snow they get in the winter.
> 
> ...



LOL!  They get cold to us down here ... although when my sister
in St Louis came down to visit home during christmas she wore
shorts, while we were loaded for bear!  

Bull slinging is a spring time sport


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 20, 2002)

There was quite a good showing for Mr. Ryer's seminar.  Many TKD people as well as many of Mr. Ryer's students and us peoples from MMA.  Mr. Ronemus showed us how to apply basic principles to using the Kenpo Keychain in the first session....and to those of us that got lost in Pittsburgh for forty-five minutes.  

I saw a lot more of Pittsburgh than I wanted to see but me and my passengers finally found the building...oy.

The second session was on Brusing the Storm and Shield and Mace.  First Mr. Ronemus had everyone do Brushing the Storm empty handed then he put escrima sticks in our hands.  It was pretty neat tailoring the technique to flow when the oppenent had a stick then promptly taking it away from them and beating them with it.  and now Shield and Mace is one of my favorites.  that technique was very cool.

some of Josh's students also took the time to show me that nifty thing of how to flip back on your feet when you land on your back.  I really gotta practice that. 

The seminar was very informative and everyone was friendly and very welcoming.  yesterday was a good day...minus the getting lost part.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 20, 2002)

I want to thank Mr. Josh Ryer for inviting our school to his seminar in Pittsburgh yesterday.  We had a great time and enjoyed all !~  The directions he gave us were right on and yeah part of our caravan got waylaid.. but they arrived in one piece 45 min later.. hahaha.. *smirks at Chronuss* 

Mr. Ronemus gave us some new insights to using the stick.. *G*

Come down anytime to see us.. ~!!


Tess & Michael Seigel  and the Mountaineer Martial Arts students


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 20, 2002)

I'd like to thank Mr. Ryer for inviting us to his seminar.  I really enjoyed myself minus the whole getting lost in Pittsburgh bit  .  It was neat to tailor our techniques that we've learned and intertwine them with weapons/sticks/keychains.  Thanks

Jani:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 20, 2002)

Man, I wish I could've been there!  Would've loved it!  Would've
been a weekend of kenpo, mallo cups, I.C. Light, and chipped
ham "sammiches".  Man, do I ever miss "Picksburgh"


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 21, 2002)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I just wanted to thank everyone from the Mountaineer Martial Arts school for traveling up to Pittsburgh from Shepherdstown, WV. and attending our camp held this past weekend!  

It was great to see all of you again and I hope that we can continue to support one another in the future.

I hope that everyone enjoyed themself and please keep in touch.  Take care and good journey!

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Seig (Oct 21, 2002)

Next time, i think I will take the night before off.......It was a very long day for me as I got up at 5 pm the day before and went and taught my classes at my studio before heading home to get ready for work.  I promptly left for work at 10:00pm and got home just before 8.  Into the shower and load the car, before my students started arriving.  Then 200 miles to Pitt.  1 of my car loads got lost, thankfully we raised them on cell phones and Mr. Ryer walked them on in,  Then we socialized and trained until about 6 then socialized until about 6:30, then 200 miles back...All in all, for me, It was a 37 hour day with a total of about 7 hours of physical Kenpo in the mix, I spent most of Sunday in a semi-coma.......It was a great time!


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr. Seigel,

Good afternoon sir!  I just wanted to personally thank you for your support!

I think that we are starting something that can grow into a great support network.

Again, thank you and I will be in touch.  Take care sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Seig (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> 
> *Mr. Seigel,
> 
> ...


The support is mutual.  We are definatley starting a great network, now we need to get some others, such as Mr. Farnsworth in the mix.  And, I have told you repeatedly, we are the same rank, in the same art, off the mat it is Mike.
You'd better stay in touch or I'll sit on you.:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 22, 2002)

Josh,

  Sorry I missed the seminar, The Mountaineers filled me in last night, and JUST HAD to do some of the "stick stuff" on me......
  (I was the skinny little spastic guy alongside you in line at the Shepherdstown seminar if that helps at all with an ID)

You definately set off some mental lightbulbs and they have got the fever burning pretty good.


WHATEVER you do DON'T let Seig sit/stand on you...................

HEH-HEH


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, time for a surprise grappling class.........:rofl:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 23, 2002)

Fellow Mountaineer Kenpoists,

If you missed the last seminar with Mr. Ronemus, maybe you could make the next one!

I know I enjoyed having all of you out...  always a good time.

Wish all of you the very best.  Take care and good journey.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------

